# epson 4800 chip sensor turn off



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there a way to turn off the chip sensor like on the 4000. The settings are not like the 4000.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> Is there a way to turn off the chip sensor like on the 4000. The settings are not like the 4000.


No, you need a chip resetter. The same resetter should also reset your waste tank as well.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I have that. I have a epson 4000 and a 4800. The 4800 needs 2 cartridges but I don't know if the printer prints. The 4000 I had refillable from my 7600 that works in the 4000 and installed them and it prints. Don't want to buy the one for the 4800 if it's no good. But I'm thinking it's a good printed. They guy sold them to me all 3 and said I might need the others to make one work. One 4000 had a busted chip that I saw and fixed it with the other 4000. But then notice that the ribbon for that color was disconnected but I had already took it off. Now I got a immaculate spare 4000 had lol


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to use the 4000 for film positives and 4800 for sublimation


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> Yeah I have that. I have a epson 4000 and a 4800. The 4800 needs 2 cartridges but I don't know if the printer prints. The 4000 I had refillable from my 7600 that works in the 4000 and installed them and it prints. Don't want to buy the one for the 4800 if it's no good. But I'm thinking it's a good printed. They guy sold them to me all 3 and said I might need the others to make one work. One 4000 had a busted chip that I saw and fixed it with the other 4000. But then notice that the ribbon for that color was disconnected but I had already took it off. Now I got a immaculate spare 4000 had lol


I don't believe the chips are interchangeable. I have never seen any way to turn off the chips for the 4800/4880 before.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

No I change the one on the other 4000 one with the one that was working but both were working but I had already took one apart


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> No I change the one on the other 4000 one with the one that was working but both were working but I had already took one apart


I'm not clear what you are asking then.

You have both 4000 carts and 4800 carts and are you trying to use 4800 carts with 4000 chips in a 4800 printer?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> I'm not clear what you are asking then.
> 
> You have both 4000 carts and 4800 carts and are you trying to use 4800 carts with 4000 chips in a 4800 printer?


I was trying to use the refillable 4000 cartridges in the 4800 but was wondering if the 4800 had a ink/chip sensor turn off like the 4000 do. I have the 4000 off where I put the cartridge in and it always show full.


----------



## HeadhunterX (Oct 23, 2007)

djque said:


> I was trying to use the refillable 4000 cartridges in the 4800 but was wondering if the 4800 had a ink/chip sensor turn off like the 4000 do. I have the 4000 off where I put the cartridge in and it always show full.


 
How do you turn it off??

Thank You


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> I was trying to use the refillable 4000 cartridges in the 4800 but was wondering if the 4800 had a ink/chip sensor turn off like the 4000 do. I have the 4000 off where I put the cartridge in and it always show full.


On the 4800 and 4880 when the printer firmware detects "non-genuine" carts the exact ink levels cannot be determined without physical looking at the carts (if they are clear see thru carts). 

The ink status monitor is "grayed out" for each channel and you will work until the chips on the cart "thinks" the carts are empty. Then it must be reset, empty or otherwise.

From the printer front panel and the PC software the ink status will always be unknown. 

There is an option to turn off the ink status PC side but this doesn't mean the carts are always showing full, it just means the ink status doesn't show.

I know of no way to fool the printer into think it is always full.

See the attached screen shot.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

That's what I want to do turn off the ink status how do I do that


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> That's what I want to do turn off the ink status how do I do that


So that we are clear on the 4800/4880 you can turn off the ink status _indication_, however, this will not cause the printer to keep printing if at the low ink condition ... and not force an "always full" condition as you were asking for.

The 4000 you could force the ink status monitoring to not shut down the printer, then keep printing, even if your carts were truly dry, which is potentially dangerous to your print heads. This is an "always full" condition.

This does not apply to the 4800/4880, you can simply choose to not have the ink status _visible_ if you have OEM carts, but you _cannot_ keep printing once the system thinks the carts are empty.

With 3rd party carts Epson will gray out the ink levels, so while there is an option not to show the levels _visibly_ in the status monitor, but it's a moot point since this is disabled as soon as it see's "non-genuine". So basically you are only disabling a screen function that Epson has already disabled.

See these doc and links for more info, it shows how to disable ink low shutdown on the 4000, but for the 4880 once the ink low is detected you must use a chip re-setter, or have auto reset chips on the carts. This is not the same as "always full".


http://www.inksupply.com/instructions/instructions_epson_wide_format_funnel_fill_install.pdf

http://www.inksupply.com/funnelfill.cfm

Only the 4000 you never need a chip reset if you disable ink monitoring.

http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.362672/ctype.KB/it.I/id.3076/KB.67618/.f


----------

